# Bargain Book Finds: January 2012 (no self promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the December 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

*On a Snowy Night * by Debbie Macomber is currently listed at $3.81 (on January 1, 2012). Of course, I love Debbie Macomber's wonderfully written cosy romances. In this volume there are two stories: The Christmas Basket and The Snow Bride. Two good stories in one book. Hope the price stays $3.81 for a while.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scorsese by Ebert, by Roger Ebert $2.89. Now up to $4.33. Still in the upper range of bargain territory.

Not something I'm interested in, but I'll bet there are some fans here who will be interested in Mr. Scorsese.

And I'd posted this in the old thread a couple of days ago, but it is still marked down. I'm reading it and enjoying it:



Boone: A Biography, by Robert Morgan $1.79. Now selling for $8.99.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

The special edition of Justice, the first Peter Decker/Rina Lazurus mystery, is $1.99 (vs. $8.99 for the Kindle version without bonus material). The bonus material is an excerpt from Kellerman's upcoming release - Gun Games.



Read this book a few weeks ago (checked out in hardcover from my library). Happily picked up a Kindle copy for $1.99 today. Parallels to The Scarlet Letter and The Handmaid's Tale.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

It looks like this whole Trilogy is under 5 bucks each... Looks interesting so I snagged them. (I think I may be a book hoarder... is there an intervention?  ) I think I have managed to post them in the right order, but don't hold me to that. Dead by Morning, Dead by Nightfall, Dead by Midnight

  

Also, a bunch of Lisa Jackson's books are under 5 bucks right now. Sorry, I'm entirely too lazy to post them all. But you're welcoem to have a looksee yourself: http://www.amazon.com/Lisa-Jackson/e/B001H6GEMY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1 I noticed all the ones listed in the "Also bought" line below it were all under 5 bucks. Here's Whispers.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Fans of Linda Howard will love this. You save $ 25.15!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is $1.99 today.



I really enjoyed this book.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This is $1.99 today.
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed this book.


OK - you convinced me 
I listened to Mariana from my public library digital audiobook collection & enjoyed it; wasn't sure how I'd feel about this one since I am totally enthralled with Diana Gabaldon's approach, but I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

One of the best in Peter Robinson's Inspector Alan Banks Series going for $.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cleopatra and Anthony: Power, Love, and Politics in the Ancient World, by Diana Preston $4.41 as I post this.


----------



## Precarious Yates (Jan 4, 2012)

Messages by John Michael Hileman: fun, suspenseful, thought provoking and all around exciting novel. It was $.99, but right now the novel is FREE!!
http://www.amazon.com/Messages-ebook/dp/B005ECT8DO/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Secrets of People Who Never Get Sick, by Gene Stone, $1.99

Sounds crackpotish to me, but the reviews imply that it is reasonably documented.


----------



## Lisa Bergren (Jan 6, 2012)

I loved Unearthly (currently $.99 on Kindle) so much that I've preordered HALLOWED. I'd been antsy about reading angel lit because of my own biblical beliefs, but I felt Hand dealt with it in an acceptable way. And the result was romantic and suspenseful. Can't wait for book #2. 

I also loved ENTWINED (currently $.99 on Kindle)--a retelling of the fairy tale "The Twelve Dancing Princesses." A clean, delightful tale.


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Amanda Hocking's zombie book Hollowland (The Hollows, #1) is free (and has been for a while) and the 2nd book in the series-- Hollowmen (The Hollows #2) is $2.99. Both books are amazing!

1st book (free)


2nd book ($2.99)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I picked up Easy Innocence the other day, it was Free as part of the Prime programme. Great read.

http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Innocence-Georgia-Davis-ebook/dp/B001UE8J4Y










Not sure if the pic is going to work. ;-)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Cult of the Saints: Its Rise and Function in Latin Christianity, by Peter Brown, $2.71

I know everyone will ignore all the romances and mysteries in favor of snapping this one right up!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Mel Comley said:


> I picked up Easy Innocence the other day, it was Free as part of the Prime programme. Great read.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Innocence-Georgia-Davis-ebook/dp/B001UE8J4Y
> 
> ...


But note it's $2.99 to buy -- still applicable to the Bargain thread, but just wanted to say...  And apparently I bought it last year -- er, 2010 -- though I still haven't read it, must've been really free then.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Steph H said:


> must've been really free then.


LOL. Thank goodness Amazon keeps us from being our own worst enemies.


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a clever chick lit, now on sale for only 99 cents (it was $4.99 a week ago)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Only Investment Guide You'll Ever Need, by Andrew Tobias. $2.99 as I post this.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

99 cents. Historical Romance


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Just stumbled across this as I've been on a Lisa Jackson kick. 6 Books in her Bentz and Montoya series for 14.60... less than 2.50 a book. I have enjoyed that series of books quite a bit and even tho I already have several of these I'm tempted to pick up this package anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Inimitable Jeeves, by P. G. Wodehouse, wonderful book gets a three-claw salute from me!

I paid $9.99 for it a few months ago, but it is now offered for $4.58. It is now at $8.99. My advice is to grab it!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Found these this morning:

 99 cents

 J.R. Rain, Samantha Moon books....99 cents for all 4 books


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

*** Note: Jan14th: *First Feature* is *FREE* today ***

Here is a really entertaining hard-boiled detective mystery for $2.99:



and a literary novel about apartheid in South Africa:



Both are very well-written & are great reads!

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Western Historical Romance. Backlist re-released
$0.99


Paranormal/Fantasy Romance. 
$1.79


Historical Romance
$2.99


Romantic Suspense
$1.24


Chick Lit
$2.99


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 The Thrill of It All by Christie Ridgway (1st book in the series)


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents Dark of kNight by TL Mitchell, 1st book in series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Archeology of Home: An Epic Set on a Thousand Square Feet of the Lower East Side, by Katharine Greider
$3.97 at this posting. Now at $10.79.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 An Undeniable Rogue by Annette Blair, 1st book in Rogue's Club series.

Free for prime members


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Real Sexy, Smart and Strong: 30 Tips to Boost Confidence, Get Fit and Feel Great, Inside and Out, by David Patchell-Evans
$2.26 as I post this.

Of course, some of us are already smart, sexy, and strong and don't need this! 



Taking the Field: A Fan's Quest to run the Team he Loves, by Howard Medgal
$2.15


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

A few historical romances

$0.99


All 3 books in this great trilogy are 1.99. Medieval time.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

24 Hours only! American Gods by Neil Gaiman for $1.99!!!!

For some reason, Link Maker isn't bringing it up, so here's a link to it...

http://www.amazon.com/American-Gods-Tenth-Anniversary-ebook/dp/B004YW4L5K/ref=tmm_kin_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1326979120&sr=8-2

Ok - I found it on LinkMaker, so here's that link. Just make sure the price is $1.99 before you click buy. It was when I checked it, but I don't know exactly what time the 24 hours started, so I don't know how long it will go.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually don't post indie books that are normally below the $4.99 cutoff because most of them are already and its not really news or a sale.

But this one was so good I couldn't resist. Its military sci-fi/space opera and I thought was raveworthy.


P.S.
That Neil Gaman deal was awesome!! I've been wanting to pick that book up.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just spotted one of Donna Fasano romances in the Movers and Shakers list.

His Wife for a While. Here's the link. http://amzn.to/wi6NWr only $2.99


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I loved this book when I read it last year! It's currently on sale for $.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anne Frank, by Francine Prose

$1.99 as I post. As always, check price before clicking buy....


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Loved this book!!!

The First Rule of Ten (kindle addition, only .99)

http://www.amazon.com/First-Rule-Ten-Tenzing-Detective/dp/1401937764/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327516401&sr=8-1

About an ex-monk/ex-cop who becomes a private detective. I can't say enough good things about it, highly recommend!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People, by Stephen Covey.

99 cents at this posting. Added later: Looks like this is the Deal of the Day, might be good Saturday only.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This one is now $10.79. I got the lower price and enjoyed the book very much, so thanks for posting.



The Hooded Claw said:


> The Archeology of Home: An Epic Set on a Thousand Square Feet of the Lower East Side, by Katharine Greider
> $3.97 at this posting.


----------



## CaroAyre (Jan 30, 2012)

This book is on special price pre-order until end of this month. It should be good.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

$2.99
Written by the Co founder of SmartBitchesTrashyBooks.com


2 Historical Romance for $3.99, they are usually $7.99


----------

